# New Highs for Fat Cattle, Tama Fat Sale,



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

http://www.tamalivestock.com/jan7markets.htm

Looks like an ongoing 10% tonnage reduction now thru Spring due to weather for cattle, hogs, sheep, and poultry.


----------

